# Out of Scale??



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hWYEARi4Mo


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Never saw that one! Fun!


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cute. Donald had a lot of fine detail work on his pike. 

Maybe chip and dale work out to 7/8ths scale? (to judge from the squirrels around here, anyhow).


----------



## Clive Elesmore (Jan 13, 2008)

Excellent, thanks for sharing. I have never seen that one. Clive


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

They sure don't make 'em like that anymore. &nbsp


----------



## llynrice (Jan 2, 2008)

That was fun. It's been quite a while since I last saw one of the cartoons that were so common in theaters when I was a kid. 

Llyn


----------



## Reylroad (Mar 9, 2008)

Mike, 

That's really a great cartoon. I wish I could find a Sequoia that good for my Sequoia Valley R.R. I'll just have to borrow one from Disney. 

Tom Rey


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Had to copy the shortcut to send home, since "ewe-tube" is blocked here at the plant... 
From the sounds of the comments, I'd believe that the clip is related to this:


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

When I was seven or eight years old, I received a Golden Book of "Out Of Scale". This was probably 1950. I was really fascinated by ride-on stuff even then. I remembered seeing the cartoon in about 1951 or 1952 at the theater, then later on on the old Disneyland program. At that time it was shown in black and white. I looked for many years to get a copy of the cartoon and eventually it was brought out on DVD as part of a collection of programs from the old shows. I foumd it on Amazon.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Duncan, 

After I posted, I noticed your's on the Golden Book. That's the one I had! Where did you find this? I wonder if it's still around?


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, 

It's a great little book. 

While I was once trying to explain to my wife about why I wanted to build an outdoor railroad, I remembered the book, and immediately began a fevered search for one. 

My first foray onto eBay... 

Found two!!! 

Bid on one, and was so afraid I wouldn't win it, bid on the second one, too!! 

(won both - but I didn't care - I had my emotional justification for why I had always had a vision of trains in the yard...) 

A few years ago, my sister and I were going through things at the parental palace after my Mom died, and I stumbled upon my original copy of the book (plus some other treasures). 

I still have fun flipping through the pages... 

Do you remember the one where Chip & Dale needed a boat to get to the island to get the acorns???


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Duncan. 

This book actually started my life-long yearning for a ride-on train. In 1980 I finally got the drem fulfilled when I purchased my Gene Allen live steamer as a kit. While building this, I started my rolling stock-a caboose, gondola and reefer.We NEVER grow old! 
I DO remember the Chip and Dale book and the island with the stored acorns.


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

wow, I had that book!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That was fun! Jerry


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally saw the toon at home... 
Great stuff. 
I wonder if that sort of material is avaialble on DVD...


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Duncan, 
"Out of Scale" is on the DVD of "So Dear To My Heart", the story about a yoing boy raising a black sheep in 1890's. There is a train in this movie and the station that was used became Ward Kimball's station in his backyard for his narrow gauge railroad in San Gabriel, CA. If you notice, the station in "OOS", is a facsimile of the Grizzly Flats station used in the So Dear To My Heart movie. Lots of railroad connections with Walt and Ward Kimball!


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 

That's what is so much about MLS........ Recollections + fun modeling (like mine) + serious modeling. 

Mike, thanks for posting the link. It takes me back at least a gadzillion years. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## FH&PB (Jan 2, 2008)

It's also on Classic Cartoon Favorites, Vol. 4 - Starring Chip 'n Dale. That one's a keeper, for sure!


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't remember ever seeing that one before. Thanks, it was great.


----------

